# EWG vs. Offset straight Shank



## bassmonster (Sep 26, 2014)

Im curious what you guys think about this, seems like I get better hookups when Texas rigging worms with offset shanks compared to the ewg hooks. Seems like the ewg hooks are only to be used with creature baits/tubes. I am going to stick to 2/0 and 3/0 offset shank hooks for 5-7 inch worms. Anyone else feel the same way, that they get better hook ups with the offset straight shank hooks?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Pretty sure that's exactly how those hooks were meant to be used. I fish a lot of tube/creature baits in heavy cover so ewg's are my go to, but I don't always change hooks if I decide to try a worm though. Don't really notice too many issues with hookups. I do notice that ewg hooks tend to eye-hook a lot of the smaller fish though, which makes me feel pretty bad for them...


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I use straight shank, snelled, 4/0 or 5/0 with a baitkeeper for flippin'. For everything else it is EWG, 3/0, 4/0 or 5/0, depending on the diameter of the bait. For example, I use 5/0 when Texas riggin' a Senko.

And BTW, all hooks are Gamakatsu except trailers which are VMC. I haven't found any better for me.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally I've stopped using the straight shank worm hooks with the offset eye. For me they're much harder to get the worm straight, than if I use a regular straight shank, and I get a lot better hook set with the straight shank because I run the shank of the hook through the nose of the worm at an angle, that way the point of the hook is angling through the body of the worm on it's way out, versus being in line with the body when rigged on a hook with an offset eye.

So for me, it's an Owner Wide Gap straight shank hook for Texas rigging a worm or stick worm (Senko) or a lizard.

For soft plastics other than tubes, I use an EWG style hook. Specifically, an Owner Wide Gap Plus. It is hands down thee best hook I have ever used. IMO none of the others I've tried are even close, and I've tried them all.

For tubes it's either the best tube hook on the planet, the Trokar TK190 tube hook, or the Shaw Grigsby HP. The Trokar hook is just stupid good for tubes, and the HP hook, while not in the same class as the Trokar, is a dynamite tube hook. Especially if you're using an internally weighted tube and are skipping it under docks.


----------

